# Ragnar Blackmane - Space Wolves Omnibus



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey I've just finished this, I really liked it. So far I've read Space Wolf, Ragnar's Claw and Grey Hunter. Is there another out? I'd really like to find out how Ragnar became a Wolf Lord if he never became a Grey Hunter!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

There are a couple out by Lee Lightner. I hate him with a passion. Mainly because he can't write. If you enjoyed the series, I'd suggest leaving it at that. However the Lightner/Shit (delete as appropriate) books are called Sons of Fenris and Wolf's Honour.

Also, there is a final book called Wolfblade, the last of the William King Space Wolf Saga.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

What my learned colleague is forgetting to tell you is that there is a 4th William King novel after the omnibus called _'Wolfblade' _.

I suggest you stop after that and consider the saga complete, Lee Lightner's novels are painfully bad, tried to re-read Sons of Fenris and I physically can't bring myself to do it.
It's not C.S Goto bad- Goto might be a little sketchy on the background but his writing style isn't that bad, Lee Lightner's style is terrible even when he's perfectly accurate with his background material uke:


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> What my learned colleague is forgetting to tell you is that there is a 4th William King novel after the omnibus called _'Wolfblade' _.
> 
> I suggest you stop after that and consider the saga complete, Lee Lightner's novels are painfully bad, tried to re-read Sons of Fenris and I physically can't bring myself to do it.
> It's not C.S Goto bad- Goto might be a little sketchy on the background but his writing style isn't that bad, Lee Lightner's style is terrible even when he's perfectly accurate with his background material uke:


Hmm, I think perhaps then I'll leave it, I only want to read them to find out what happens to Ragnar but I just did a search on Lexicanum and all has been revealed. Thanks anyway though guys.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

Read the ultra marines trilogy or the soul drinkers instead mate.

The best ultra book in the trilogy of books is the 2nd one , marines , guard , gangers versus the Nid swarm. 


All the soul drinker books are nice.

lee lightner.... i read , perhaps 30 pages and gave up.... there are some stories that inspire the reader to write their own darn stories (lees books for example) ... happend to me.... and then i picked up Battle for the Abyss and changed my mind. 
There are a few Battle for the Abyss haters on this forum but if you read that book after reading 30 pages of lees' books you will fall in love with it....

you dont need to read all the other heresy books because battle for the abyss could be a great stand alone story.

IN battle for the abyss there are some space wolves , portrayed a little like klingon/vikings. I loved it.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah, the general consensus is that Lightner is the worst writer in the BL stable, even with Counter and Goto as competition. Avoid him like a visit to the VD clinic.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Each to their own - I'm a fan of Ben Counter, but CS Goto and Lee Lightner... Bah No comment.


----------



## iscam (Apr 25, 2009)

I am also a Ben Counter fan and I liked the first omnibus, especially Madox, and I would have also read the others bit I seems like a bad idea... Don't tell me that the author destroyed even Madox with the story?


----------



## Shag (Jul 12, 2009)

Destroy Madox? How? I am actually curious to know how to destroy him?


----------



## Sanguine1 (May 9, 2009)

Shag said:


> Destroy Madox? How? I am actually curious to know how to destroy him?


He killed himself the moment he fell to chaos

*ignites flamer & hits shag with it* Burn Heretic!


----------



## Shag (Jul 12, 2009)

nay sir nay. I rebuke thee Sangunie1.


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

Madox got stabbed through the chest with the spear of russ after killing Haegr (possibly best character) and well I will agree that Lee Lightner's writing is nowhere near that of William king (possibly no BL author is the man is *amazing*) I still found it more enjoyable than doing nothing, or being forced to watch the freaking Disney channel by my younger cousin (I swear to god i could make a comedy special with the crap i've said about that, to my aforementioned cousins face while its on). So, if you can't find another book (highly unlikely) and you've got spare money (who does nowadays?) might as well buy it. In regards to C.S. Goto, I've only read his Deathwatch novels which were good, however reading an excerpt from Dawn of War made up my mind on that one. don't buy something by him (unless it's about the deathwatch)


----------



## Son of Russ (Jun 1, 2009)

While the Lee Lightner books were "Bad" I pushed through them as a devoted Space Wolf Player and Fan...some parts were interesting, but it was a struggle...I really wish William King would have wrapped the series up, but it what it is....Ben Counter is a much better author than some are giving him credit for, but I have to agree on Goto, I just cant read his stuff. Which is a pity, because the idea behind his stories are very interesting. He just sort of leaves out so much "color" in his writing....Give WolfBlade a try, but otherwise you can pass on the rest of the Lightner stuf....just my opinion though.


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

If you need to know want happens, I would recommend just looking it up on Wikipedia.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah the william king books are superb, I need to read them again (I need to buy the omnibus cuz I lost grey hunter and space wolf) and I need to get wolfblade to read the last book


----------

